# Dodo Juice Fantastic Plastic trim dressing.



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Dodo Juice Fantastic Plastic - Trim dressing

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

Fantastic Plastic is a solvent heavy dressing that cleans trim before coating it in a thin layer of satin sealant. And best of all, there's no chance of it streaking or chalking, so you can use it on textured surfaces without fear. It even helps improve the appearance of faded trim. A great alternative to greasy silicone 'wet look' dressings.



















*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

Skoda Fabia 2011 - side mouldings.

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

Well first things first the smell , most things Dodo Juice always smell nice and are part of the experience with their products. But this time due to it being a solvent based cleaner/dressing it was very clinical, not harsh but quite strong and reminds me of the wife's nail varnish remover. Wonderful mix of colour for that psychodelic look of orange into pink . Quite a watery based feel but you can feel some of the oils/protectant, which leaves a slightly slippery feel on your fingers (most dressing like this do and certainly one of the better ones for this). Cleaned the trim as directed on the bottle with normal shampoo and detail brush. It says that the solvents present will remove any existing grease/grime in the pores of textured plastic trim so I didn't spend too much time scrubbing but did ensure I cleaned all areas. I then dried off the trim's with a microfibre towel and left to air dry for 5mins.










Next I applied a full squirt (very good bottle and head, small push and only a little product came out but a full push and a direct squirt onto the applicator) and then I rubbed in, applied in 1 direction to start and then went over again in a circular motion to ensure an even coverage. You could certainly see the difference between a treated and untreated area and once flashed off and dry it left a very nice just slightly shinier factory look. Something I liked :thumb:,I want to know my trim is being protected but don't want that ultra shiny "look at me" look.




























*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*

Very easy to use, you don't have to be super clinical with cleaning all previous residues off the trim, it will last for ages as I used hardly any. If it holds to it's 2/3months durability then I think it closes a gap in the Dodo Juice line up before you go for the full trim 'sealant' route. Quite expensive at £12.95 for 250ml but then it does clean and seal so maybe it's a 2 in 1 product.

Many thanks to Dom @ Dodo Juice for supplying the sample and you can purchase 'Plastic Fantastic' from all Dodo Juice stockists now :thumb:


----------

